# Tips for ripping old shingles while minimizing cleanup



## ShaneVottero (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey guys any tips or things you do to minimize cleanup would be great to hear. 

I usually try to get my dumptrailer close to roof and nail a sheet of plywood to make a sort of chute into the dump trailer. With tarps on the ground. 

I’ve seen some roofers just tarp the ground and throw it all on ground. Have a young labourer to clean it all up.

What method do you use and how come?


----------



## AbiKitchenBath (Mar 3, 2019)

We do like you with the dump trailer it seems like the best way for us and our remodeling company.


----------



## Advanced roofing (Mar 30, 2019)

A dump bin close enough to throw off the roof is key. One method that seems to keep things pretty clean is to have your more experienced guys stripping and making piles. This way the piles will be neat then your less experienced guys throwing those piles into the bin. It’s pretty hard to make a mess with neatly stacked piles of debris. Another key is how you strip, but experienced roofers will know the most 
efficient way to strip and make piles.

Justin
Http://advanced-roofing.ca


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Be careful when dropping from a height though


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Always make sure you have a dump bin before you even consider starting


----------

